# dtg that print on blacks



## richie rich (Jan 9, 2007)

anyone know what dtg can print on blacks the best.And also can print white ink on dark shirts the best


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Most of them can print white ink now, with the exception of the Brother (don't know the model so correct me if I'm wrong). Do you have a brand in mind or are you just looking in general? I posted a thread in the DTG forum regarding the quality comparision between the 2 popular brands, worth taking a look.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are several brands that can print on black (Kornit, T-Jet, DTG Kiosk, etc)

Not sure which the "best" would be, but if you got samples from a few different places, it should help you decide for yourself.

Are you looking to buy a DTG printer or just get shirts printed?


----------

